# Northern VA Yellow Perch Run



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Anybody fishing the yellow perch run? I didn't know I lived so close to where I can catch them. 

If anyone is going to route 1 bridge on Occoquan, let me know!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I did a quick check to see what your regs are for yellow perch and when I looked at the creel size and limits PDF for freshwater perch of any kind were not even mentioned.

Anybody have yellow perch info for Va. ?


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

doug, search the pdf for perch, there is a thingy at the bottom that says see 
Anadromous (coastal) on page 13

which says see vrms for tidal areas, and gives a list of areas you cant posses


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yellow perch are anadromous? Guess you learn something new every day. Then again, I knew nothing about them to begin with, but I always thought perch were freshwater.


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

someone on here caught a few the other day there.Wasn't that right after/during the warm spell though?

It may be a tough go to catch any right now with this weather.
Opinions?opcorn:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, I'd give it later on into February. Keep an eye on the weather though. It won't take much to get them going and they're delish!!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Hey seasalt*

There catching afew at occoquin jigging slow 1 inch white grobs.The run hasnt started in Va yet but it will soon.There is a guy working at dicks fairlakes hes been catching a few nice ones there.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Reg yellow perch*

I think its 6, 9 inch and over a day


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Bass_n_around said:


> There catching afew at occoquin jigging slow 1 inch white grobs.The run hasnt started in Va yet but it will soon.There is a guy working at dicks fairlakes hes been catching a few nice ones there.


woo... thanks Bass_n_around. Are you in NOVA also? I heard silver buddies work well with yellow perch. 

Do you know if I can get minnows around here? I will probably scope out Occoquan first week of March. I heard water temp needs to get up to 45.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Yellow perch are anadromous? Guess you learn something new every day. Then again, I knew nothing about them to begin with, but I always thought perch were freshwater.


I didn't know that either. Are white perch the same? Seems to be a lot of discussions going on about perch fishing - guess the spawning run is coming up.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Yellow Perch are not anadromous. They winter in deep water near the mouth of rivers. In the case of tidal rivers that means brackish water. They make spawning runs up rivers early in spring - like Feb. White perch are totally different - bass family. :fishing:


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*seasalt*

I dont know were here to get minnows i get my own in MD i only fish Md frt wash and southern MD for yellow.I use white grubbs ,Sarctruise curly tails and bobber and minnow or 1/8 jighead with minnow slow jig always


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Im in NOVA to*

[Yeh Woodbridge


QUOTE=SeaSalt;376982]woo... thanks Bass_n_around. Are you in NOVA also? I heard silver buddies work well with yellow perch. 

Do you know if I can get minnows around here? I will probably scope out Occoquan first week of March. I heard water temp needs to get up to 45.[/QUOTE]


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I used the gulp earthworm on a 1/16 LH last March in the Chick and did pretty good.  Now they have the mini. This many be better. Minnows are hard to come by this time of year.

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=74902&sk=74853&u=GMEW


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dipnet said:


> I used the gulp earthworm on a 1/16 LH last March in the Chick and did pretty good.  Now they have the mini. This many be better. Minnows are hard to come by this time of year.
> 
> http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=74902&sk=74853&u=GMEW


thanks Dipnet. Forgot about Gulp!... note to self, buy casting bobble and some gulp for yellow perch run early march...


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*yellow perch always in creeks and rivers*

The Yellow never leave they stay in the deeper holes just very hard to catch.They will bight if properly fished


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Wow. This brings back memories. Cut my teeth fishing for yellow perch, shad, stripers and catfish back in the 70s/80s. Back then you could walk upriver from town and fish the rocks for shad. Then float some minnows at the end of the rocks for the stripers waiting to pounce. Used to be Lynn's Tackle Shop down there and a seafood market where I'd hand the lady a $1 and she'd sell me some old shrimp I'd use for catfish bait.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Used to fish under the RR bridge at the Occoquan for yellow perch. You can definitely catch them in the cold, used to catch buckets of them in the St Lawrence ice fishing. The best spot is directly under or just down stream of the RR bridge, way out in the channel. If you can get a boat, so much the better. That's the only time I would use Gold colored Silver buddies. They outfish the Silver colored ones 10 to 1. Don't go down thru the RR property cause they'll try to give you a ticket for trespassing. There's a hidden path next to Rt 1. If you need to know more about the spot or how to fish it, send me a PM. :fishing:Greg


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Found a store that carries minnows near by there. Dawson's. http://va.local.yahoo.biz/dawsonssmallarmsoftheworld/index.html

If anybody is up for some panfish fishing, pm me.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Salt*

Hey SS
Yellow perch loves earthworms ...That's the "go to " bait at wayson's and they cheap too


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Andre said:


> Hey SS
> Yellow perch loves earthworms ...That's the "go to " bait at wayson's and they cheap too


thanks Dre! Are these earthworms I get from a pet store?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't know if pet stores sell earthworm !!!!!...try the wally world or dick's


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Never had much luck with earthworms at the Occoquan, minnows outfish them 10 to 1 easily. If you can get bull minnows or roseys they are even better. :fishing:Greg


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Fred's in Waldorf (So. MD) tpically carries bull minnows cheap. Just don't if they are seasonal or not. (About 25 mins from WW bridge).


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Dawsons is carrying minnows now!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I hope someone is fishing is for the yellows today...this is the type of weather pattern that spawns (no pun intended) the run!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> I hope someone is fishing is for the yellows today...this is the type of weather pattern that spawns (no pun intended) the run!


haahaa... thinking... go work out... go fishing... go work out... go fishing... hmmm...


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

I might throw some jigs in my pockets with some silver buddys and go give it a whirl on sunday,,,,not sure where yet....but somewhere on the river....I'll post results (hopefully)


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

perchnut said:


> I might throw some jigs in my pockets with some silver buddys and go give it a whirl on sunday,,,,not sure where yet....but somewhere on the river....I'll post results (hopefully)


hey perchnut, let me know if you want to meet up at the route 1 bridge on Occoquan. I'll bring some minnows from Dawsons. I think after this cold front , it suppose to maintain 50 degrees middle of next week.


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

i'll prob be in a boat with my dad and a friend....not quite sure if we are going to hit the occ, or maybe aquia.....or somewhere else....kind of up in the air right now till i get done with my work today and give this some serious thought...all i know is its gonna be cold....


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

so the weathermen scared us off.....i got up quite early, and it was raining a bit and with the thought of 40-50mph gusts....I stayed home and cleaned my garage instead. Anyone get out this weekend?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

perchnut said:


> so the weathermen scared us off.....i got up quite early, and it was raining a bit and with the thought of 40-50mph gusts....I stayed home and cleaned my garage instead. Anyone get out this weekend?


headed out to Pohick Regional to do some scouting with my son. Threw a line out but no takers. Saw a bald eagle, it was a magnificent bird...


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

launched out of pohick on sat for a few hours....caught about a dozen perch...all but two males....pretty slow but good getting out...that launch is a bear at low tide


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Should be the ticket today and tomorrow!!


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah, i just couldnt drag my sorry butt out of bed this am.....and heading out of town tomrrow...may have to wait till end of the week....but im ready....also contemplating some ice fishing sat.....good to have choices..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

where are you going to ice fish? Deep Creek?


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, Deep Creek. Have only been there once this year....so far,,between the kids sports and the weather...I havent been scratching that ice itch too much this year.....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I was up there about 3 weeks ago and people were fishing on the ice. Have fun but be careful, may not be as thick now... :fishing:


----------

